

Show HN: Evening hack: open source tool like BuiltWith/Datanyze - callmeed
http://callmeed.github.io/site-lab/

======
ElbertF
Wappalyzer does this as well and is open source, cross-platform and identifies
500+ technologies:

[https://github.com/ElbertF/Wappalyzer](https://github.com/ElbertF/Wappalyzer)

[https://wappalyzer.com/download](https://wappalyzer.com/download)

~~~
callmeed
This is awesome, thanks for sharing (had no idea). So, this is basically a set
of browser extensions that connect to a public repository or technologies?

~~~
ElbertF
Not quite! The browser extensions are stand-alone tools that analyse web pages
right in your browser. Wappalyzer also has PHP, Python and Ruby drivers that
allow you to run it server-side.

You may be able to use it for your project. You are also very welcome to
contribute.

------
joshdance
Great start. +1 for open source.

